# Black and Neon colored Cervelo used in the TDF...



## Mr. IROC-Z (Mar 20, 2007)

Is it a R3SL? I noticed that they have a special edition R3SL in Black and Yellow, but I can't see anything about that cool Neon green color.
Any advice would be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

Yup, and the S3...


http://www.cervelo.com/bikes.aspx?bike=R3SL2009

http://www.cervelo.com/bikes.aspx?bike=S32009


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

The Neon Green was for Thor Hushovd being in the Maillot Vert, thus it was a Green S3, as that's what he rides.


----------

